# Ca to Cholecalciferol Ratio



## tortoiseplanet (Jul 18, 2018)

Does anyone know the ratio of Ca to Cholecaliferol in Reptile supplements? Is there a specific IU per gram that should be used? (I’m trying to construct my own supplements for my tortoises).


----------



## tortoiseplanet (Jul 19, 2018)

Any ideas?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 19, 2018)

Susan Susan Donoghue, MS, DMD, DACVN published an amount per KG of tortoise. It's a chapter in Doug Mader's book -- I think.

https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/072169327X/s101-20

https://www.vetexotic.theclinics.com/article/S1094-9194(17)30140-8/references

and right here

https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/nutrition/guidelines-and-dosages


----------



## mark1 (Jul 19, 2018)

i'm not aware of any ratio for calcium to d3 , I believe calcium to phosphorus is somewhat critical …….. there are quite a few sources with estimated safe doses , and toxic dosages , for d3 supplementation 

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/vitamin-d-supplements-dosage-information.21330/


----------



## tortoiseplanet (Jul 19, 2018)

Will said:


> Susan Susan Donoghue, MS, DMD, DACVN published an amount per KG of tortoise. It's a chapter in Doug Mader's book -- I think.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/072169327X/s101-20
> 
> ...





mark1 said:


> i'm not aware of any ratio for calcium to d3 , I believe calcium to phosphorus is somewhat critical …….. there are quite a few sources with estimated safe doses , and toxic dosages , for d3 supplementation
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/vitamin-d-supplements-dosage-information.21330/



Im aware that all supplements have to be 100% phosphorus free. My question is how much cholecalciferol powder do I have to mix in with a pound of Ca powder for example to make an effective yet safe supplement? I’m going to get 50-100lbs of Ca powder because it’s cheap in bulk. I might sell some of the finished product locally for reptile keepers.
Here’s some D3 powder I found on eBay:


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 22, 2018)

FWIW and not necessarily a recommendation, more FYI, you can get D3 sourced from lichen too.

as an example https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078TXVTXT/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Stoneman (Sep 2, 2018)

@Will in that study you posted recently about calcium absorbtion that I hijacked, it stated that the receptors for the proteins that absorb D3 through the skin are weak and require long exposure and is incapable of high absorbtion in a short period of time. Perhaps the digestive system relies on a similar method, or similar proteins in the digestive system in order to absorb the D3. Or, perhaps it depends on the vehicle the D3 is released through.

In what I have learned from poultry nutritionists, the calcium compounds in limestone are easy to break down, and uptake the the calcium rapidly, whereas the compound in oyster shell breaks down slowly, provinding calcium to the body over a longer period of time. 

I think there may be some beneficial data to assist us in this query that we are lacking. How fast does D3 get absorbed by the intestines? Is there a maximum that can be absorbed, with the rest being excreted? Does D3 need to maintain a minimum threshold in the blood in order to maintain its function? If so, how often does it need to be supplemented if given artificially? 

I am an imposter, my experience in biology is minimal. But as an arm chair expert I hope maybe this analysis helps and offers so new leads....


----------



## Stoneman (Sep 2, 2018)

I am really happy so many of you are so educated and experienced. It is frustrating to not know as much as I would like. Rome wasn't built in a day so I know through critical thinking and solid work ethic I will make it there eventually...


----------



## Olddog (Sep 3, 2018)

You may find the links in the following of interest.
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/galapagos-tortoises.164277/page-5


----------

